# Kitty Hawk



## Carlows (Mar 20, 2011)

I plan on going to Kitty Hawk in a week or 2 (never been). I seen that most if not all the piers don't allow braided line and I have braided line on all 25+ reels. Should I reline a couple reels for the piers or will I be ok fishing the surf?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Gobbler66 (Oct 17, 2011)

I don't know about all of the piers but Jennette's and OBX piers allow it. I think your info is incorrect.


----------



## sunburntspike (Oct 4, 2010)

Hell I dont think there any rules on kitty hawk..


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

Bring the braid.. Other than Rodanthe,here on Hatteras Island 40mi south,to my knowledge there aren't any no braid rules... It is the only pier n of Avon Pier that doesn't allow braid as far as I know...


----------



## dsurf (Aug 5, 2003)

Jennettes doesn't, but only a fighting or anchor rod.


----------



## Carlows (Mar 20, 2011)

Thanks, I had read on 2 of the piers that I wanted to fish from that they did not allow braided line. I guess I will try Jennett's Pier as long as I don't fish for kings I should be good right?


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

Carlows said:


> Thanks, I had read on 2 of the piers that I wanted to fish from that they did not allow braided line. I guess I will try Jennett's Pier as long as I don't fish for kings I should be good right?


 I had forgotten about the pinrig rule at Jennettes.. I fish mono on kingrigs,but used braid last summer on Jennettes for Spanish and bluefish,no problem.. Other than Rodanthe there SHOULD be NO problem...


----------



## Aristokles (Mar 5, 2013)

What's the beef with braided line? I was going to reline all my reels, but now.....?

Sorry if this is a stupid question, but what the heck. I can't figure the issue.


----------



## yerbyray (May 18, 2010)

I am pretty sure that the "beef" with braid stems from the ability of braid to slice through mono line. Say someone hooks up with a cobia and it takes off for Bermuda and they have braid, the cobia's run east could cut off a whole bunch of folks, thus reducing his chances of going to the prom with one of the old salts who hang out on the "T."

I am not a braid person as I am a rank amateur and just the occassional fisherman but I have been known to drink beer and read the forum religiously.


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

Aristokles said:


> What's the beef with braided line? I was going to reline all my reels, but now.....?
> 
> Sorry if this is a stupid question, but what the heck. I can't figure the issue.


 With me,there is no "real issue".. Folks say it will cut mono,I say the line that is moving is going to do the cutting,imho braid always cutting mono is a myth.. The only problem I have seen with braid is if there is a tangle.. It is one of the biggest pain in the arses to get out,especially in the dark..

All that being said,have used the fireline since it first hit the shelf,over 20yrs ago I think.. I go by pier rules and don't use it on big gear,but do on small spinners.. I tried a small spinner on Rodanthe where I had to use mono and remembered why I had stayed with braid for so many years with spinners..


----------



## Aristokles (Mar 5, 2013)

Thanks guys. Given these comments I'll just avoid it on my conventional reels.


----------



## Carlows (Mar 20, 2011)

Thanks for all the comments, I will bring a reel with some mono on it just to be safe. Only thing is I have not purchase mono in 10 years, so I need to know the best kind to purchase. I like to catch big fish mostly, because I just fish for the sport mostly.


----------



## keeter (May 10, 2013)

I'll be down in that area at the end of the month as well. I pretty much open to anything but will be targeting Blues, Puppy Drum or anything else that will bite my fishfinder rigs. I figure I should be ok in the surf right? I am staying at the Ramada Plaza, will I have problems trying to fish the surf in that area as far as crowds and such? Any honey holes you guys want let me in on? Just looking at the map I noticed the Blount Bay, Buzzard Bay, Colington Creek area anything worth taking a look at in that area? Unfortunately I don't have 4WD so any beach driving is out...


----------



## sunburntspike (Oct 4, 2010)

Jennettes new pin rig rules are NO braid on the heavers (only crazy arses do this anyhoo)..braid is OK on the fighter with AT LEAST 100yds of mono top shot..as far as I know ..ok on all other rigs..the no braid rule was instituted to lessen confusion but ended up causing more...


----------



## keeter (May 10, 2013)

any update on what's being caught?


----------



## bronzbck1 (Jun 13, 2007)

Pups, mullet, flounder, puffers, drum, sharks, & skates. If you aren't catching your not moving


----------



## keeter (May 10, 2013)

Now that's what I like to hear!!!! Thanks for the update. FISH ON!!!!!!


----------



## bronzbck1 (Jun 13, 2007)

Been a few blues and one cobia so far


----------



## keeter (May 10, 2013)

so I'll pose the question again am I better off on one of the piers or from the surf at this point? Or are both picking up?


----------



## Gobbler66 (Oct 17, 2011)

Do yourself a favor when it comes to Jennette's Pier. Don't believe a damn thing you hear on this forum about the rules "new or old". Go ask Mike the manager yourself and you will learn a different version. The pin riggers on the end have their own version that benefits them only. Respect who runs the pier and ignore the delusional. I have fished the end since it was first opened and just shake my head at the drama.


----------



## bronzbck1 (Jun 13, 2007)

The surf, if fish aren't biting where you are just move. You can't move the pier


----------



## keeter (May 10, 2013)

East winds and rough surf this afternoon/evening. Gonna try sunset here in a minute around high tide. Found some really good looking sloughs, just too darn rough...


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

Gobbler66 said:


> Do yourself a favor when it comes to Jennette's Pier. Don't believe a damn thing you hear on this forum about the rules "new or old". Go ask Mike the manager yourself and you will learn a different version. The pin riggers on the end have their own version that benefits them only. Respect who runs the pier and ignore the delusional. I have fished the end since it was first opened and just shake my head at the drama.


 Personally,I'd like to hear what the "REAL" rules are.. Fished last year with braid on my spinner and braid, catching spanish,bluefish,triggers and whatever else I could catch on it.. Would not say I was a regular,but fished it many times with seasons pass,and NEVER had a problem??


----------



## Carlows (Mar 20, 2011)

I fishing Jennette's Pier this past weekend with braid, they told me as long as I don't go past the green line (5-10 feet from end) at the end of the pier I was good.


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

Carlows said:


> I fishing Jennette's Pier this past weekend with braid, they told me as long as I don't go past the green line (5-10 feet from end) at the end of the pier I was good.


 They need to explain these rules to ALL folks then,because I fished braid on the end in casting lane for spainish,as well as MANY others...


----------



## Gobbler66 (Oct 17, 2011)

Drumdum said:


> They need to explain these rules to ALL folks then,because I fished braid on the end in casting lane for spainish,as well as MANY others...


Thats right Drumdum. See that's what I am talking about with Jennettes. When it comes to their rules it really makes a difference of what day of the week it is and who is currently crying.
I have been there since the beginning and have watched this with amazement. opcorn:opcorn::beer: It is nice seeing the ladies come to the end and look over the rail to watch the sea turtles swim by though.


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

If that be the case,they need to take a stand one way or the other...

YES,they do have a few hotties that visit the end.....


----------



## NC-Travis (May 18, 2013)

At Jennettes Pin Rig rules are clearly Stated when you walk through the doors onto the pier so other than those 2 green boxes at the end you can use whatever makes you happy unless you are jigging in the jigging lane


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

NC-Travis said:


> At Jennettes Pin Rig rules are clearly Stated when you walk through the doors onto the pier so other than those 2 green boxes at the end you can use whatever makes you happy unless you are jigging in the jigging lane


 But that is what I was saying Travis.. Many including myself were jigging in the jigging lane last year after spanish and bluefish,with braid...


----------



## LEADDRAFT (Oct 9, 2001)

Braid "cutting" Mono is NOT a Myth, Sry,, DrumDum, I've seen it happen Many times down here on the South Pier(s), My Personal experience,,,,, INCLUDED.. (resulting in the loss of a NICE King Last year because of another person using Braided Line..)... There's alil more to the Story, but yes, It's NOT a Myth...


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

LEADDRAFT said:


> Braid "cutting" Mono is NOT a Myth, Sry,, DrumDum, I've seen it happen Many times down here on the South Pier(s), My Personal experience,,,,, INCLUDED.. (resulting in the loss of a NICE King Last year because of another person using Braided Line..)... There's alil more to the Story, but yes, It's NOT a Myth...


 Seen more than one line cut by mono as well,and have seen PLENTY of fished lost when getting cut off by other mono lines.... The moving line cuts the standing line,mono or braid,90% of the time... So,imho,IT IS a myth....


----------



## Carlows (Mar 20, 2011)

Another thing that I left out is, if you fish the end you can have braided, but you have to have at least 100 yards of mono on the end. I don't think they will look to see if you have braided line, but they said the local fishing will report it.


----------

